
A Flickr group of the most beautiful old control panels - hunvreus
https://www.flickr.com/groups/controlpanel/
======
Inconel
Well, this is definitely going to cost me a few hours of sleep. Great find.

Off topic but if I had the time/money, I'd love to remodel my bedroom as an
old power station control room, or maybe the Apollo CM. There's something so
satisfying about twisting or turning all of those physical switches.

